# Haha, hate on my 125



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

i didnt pay any attention the the "mix" you have but throw a black background on that and it'll look nice.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

on the desription it said i had my background off(had some water beteen it and glass)


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, crazy.. What all have you got in there?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Trio of blue peacocks---breeding
1m 1f albino peacocks
trio of venustus----breeding
2 electric blue hap
female red empress
female eye biter
female white color morph of colbat blue
trio of electric yellow-----breeding
melanochromis-lab hybrid female
Female salvini
male nic
male "blackish" bloodparrot
2 pimlodela pictus
5 giant danios
soon to come 5 acei

temporarly, young

cutteri
FM
female convict 
senegal bichir


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I've seen better. No just kidding. Don't get mad I'm going to give you some criticism. Those rocks don't look natural in the way you put them in there. If you want the WOW factor you are going to have do better. Maybe some white sand to make the fish pop and arrange the rocks so they don't look like fish store tanks. I will have to say that your stock list is pretty impressive. If you do those little things then I will hate on your 125.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I must say no to the white sand, Fish poop is too obviuse for my tastes. Rocks are moved everttime I have to catch a holding female(atleat 1 time per month). The light is dim because the tank is old and scratched, and bright light shows them. Background was off for matinece.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Updater-------------


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I think it looks a lot better. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Just gave you a 5 star rating.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

ok, final stock list
Trio of blue peacocks---breeding 
1m 1f albino peacocks 
1m 4f venustus----breeding 
2 electric blue hap 
female red empress 
female eye biter 
female white color morph of colbat blue 
trio of electric yellow-----breeding 
3f melanochromis chipokie
Female salvini (wants to spawn with the parrot :? )
male nic 
male "blackish" bloodparrot 
2 pimlodela pictus (of which I hate)
male albino red top zebra
1m 1f red zebra
albino scofoldi
5 giant danios

I also have 17 salousi that I might add if thier growth rate picks up.
Fry tank---12 yellow labs 15 peacocks


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

That tank looks 100x better in the 2nd video. Great job. Crazy stock list though, I can't imagine the weirdness that goes on in there. A lot of those fish don't even like the same type of water! Good work keeping them alive!


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Nice job, hope you dont have problems of the mix of fish when they get big. Also a lot of fish
in there. I have done what im speaking of now, hope it works out, good luck!


----------

